# Question about PAINT - random, I realize



## Amber.Jerome (Nov 7, 2013)

This is a very random question and I'm not even sure if anyone can answer! But it's worth a try!!!

I live in Yiwu, Zhejiang, China. But currently I am back in America to give birth to mine and my husbands first child. (9 weeks to go!)

We just moved into a new apartment (in China), and I really want to have it painted before I return with the baby. But I am concerned about the safety of the paint. 

I want the paints that are 'low VOC' or 'no/zero VOC' paints. Not sure if they are available in China. Does anyone know? VOC stands for Volatile Organic Compound. 

Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer. I'm nesting and I think my husband is tired of my requests (He's still in China, so everything I want done falls on him!) So really you are helping him out as well. haha.

Thank you!
Amber


----------



## John1975 (Nov 8, 2013)

I think Freshaire Choice paint is without VOC and sold in china


----------

